# cute bunny



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

so cute !!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

OH MY GOSH! I want it! I want it! I want it! I want it!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Thats too cute!!!! I want both the malt & the outfit!! OMG!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awwwwwwwww


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

awww







i just to hug her and squeeze her and love her forever!!!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg..!! TOOOOOOOO CUTE!














Thats something I would buy Kodie and my BF would yell at me cause hes a boy! AWWWwwwwwwwwwwwww...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Kodie--what if you bought him a BLUE bunny suit? LOL. Where can I find one of these!!!!???


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

translation 

mommy, do i have to wear this again and have my photo shoot?

sigh, sigh, the bunny suit is tooheavy for my head

am i posing right?

ahhhh the ears are too heavy..sigh...im tired

mommy: i'll give u cheeka, cheeka (cutie name for a treat i guess)
what?? cheeka cheeka?? should i pose like this??

hows this pose??

how about this pose?

mommy: GOOD ! ok, close up !

sigh, im not gonna be a model anymore ! its too tiring, im not doing it !!

-the end-


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That suit is just precious! And the photos really capture all the cuteness.... Can you share the URL of the Web site... I'd like to pass it along to friends...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Way too cute i gotta have one


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh my freakin' crap that is just TOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!














What an adorable little cuddle bunny.. I almost can't stand the level of cuteness there! :lol:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I have to have it! MEE!!! Where can I get it! I HAVE TO HAVE IT! Noriko would look SOOOOOOOO cute in it. She'll look exactly like the maltese on the advertisement for real!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 12 2004, 01:54 AM
> *I have to have it!  MEE!!! Where can I get it!  I HAVE TO HAVE IT!  Noriko would look SOOOOOOOO cute in it.  She'll look exactly like the maltese on the advertisement for real!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22227*


[/QUOTE]


ok, i searched and searched korean sites and found this forum, and this person said that the bunny clothes is from Japan 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

u have to ask ur brother to buy it for u !!!!!
















heres a japanese doggy cute stuff site, u might want to check out

Japanese Site

theres this ewwww looking DOG TONGUE toy u can play tug -a-war with..it looks gross

its a rubber tongue toy....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Cute stuff...but I can't read how much anything is~LOL...
It says free shipping...surely that doesn't mean overseas too?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

That site doesn't have no bunnies though







. I'll try to get my brother to find it, but he's doing finals in Japan and then coming home to visit Sat. So I don't know if he'll have time to buy it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 11 2004, 10:44 AM
> *Kodie--what if you bought him a BLUE bunny suit?  LOL.  Where can I find one of these!!!!???
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22095*


[/QUOTE]
Dont give me ideas....


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

That website doesn't ship overseas.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

That is very cute...I did a search for it and ran into this website that totally hates people for dressing their dogs...jerks. Whatever! I'm still going to try to search for it...some way, some how!

~Elegant


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

How about this? Not quite a bunny, but too freakin' cute...even if I don't have any kids!

Cute costume!


~Elegant

SUPER SMALL MAYBE?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Dec 22 2004, 02:23 PM
> *How about this? Not quite a bunny, but too freakin' cute...even if I don't have any kids!
> 
> Cute costume!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That is cute!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG... I SAW THAT BUNNY COSTUME IN NYC!!!!! IT WAS IN A KOREAN STORE!!!! I want to buy the blue trimmed one but my bf was freaking out about it!!!







It was tooooo cute... and I KNOW Kodie would look soooooooo adorable in it!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 22 2004, 10:00 PM
> *OMG... I SAW THAT BUNNY COSTUME IN NYC!!!!! IT WAS IN A KOREAN STORE!!!!  I want to buy the blue trimmed one but my bf was freaking out about it!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

where? lol i am gonna be thre next week i proubly wont get there but that thing is just soo cute i have been avoiding this board because i just want it so bad lol


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

It was in a store named... Agijagi accessory... 6 W. 32nd St. They have a lot of different things for dogs!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 22 2004, 09:00 PM
> *OMG... I SAW THAT BUNNY COSTUME IN NYC!!!!! IT WAS IN A KOREAN STORE!!!!  I want to buy the blue trimmed one but my bf was freaking out about it!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Buy it for easter! He can't say no to that? Otherwise, it means he hates Jesus!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

LOL...


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Dec 23 2004, 02:07 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy it for easter! He can't say no to that? Otherwise, it means he hates Jesus!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25071
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Dec 23 2004, 03:07 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy it for easter! He can't say no to that? Otherwise, it means he hates Jesus!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25071
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hahahaha!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

So cute! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Anyone find this yet?

~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

My brother found me a creamed colored one in Japan....I think! Lemme find a picture.









Ignore the writings LOL


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

That is toooo adorable.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Awwwwwwwww, thanks for the new clothing site, lol. I like that costume much more than the one Flurry had!!! I have to get one. Thank you so much, too cute!


----------

